# Parrot e/s on ebay!



## Oonie (Jun 5, 2005)

Check it out.

I don't have it. For those of you that do, is it really Parrot?


----------



## Janice (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_For those of you that do, is it really Parrot?_

 
Yupp, that's Parrot.


----------



## Oonie (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
For those of you that do, is it really Parrot?

 
Yupp, that's Parrot._

 
I'm shaking  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'm going to see how high it goes near the close of auction.


----------



## user2 (Jun 5, 2005)

Wooow it looks amazing!

I'm bidding....*g*


----------



## litlaur (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm not bidding, but I want to keep an eye on it to see how high it goes!


----------



## Star (Jun 5, 2005)

588 feedbacks with 100% positive, seems like a good seller.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 5, 2005)

it's at 10.50 already and it still has 6 days left!! that's going to go up a ton. I feel lucky that I have this eyeshadow. I think they're bring it back eventually. I remember this color selling out fast when the line came out at my counter, at least.


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_it's at 10.50 already and it still has 6 days left!! that's going to go up a ton. I feel lucky that I have this eyeshadow. I think they're bring it back eventually. I remember this color selling out fast when the line came out at my counter, at least._

 
I agree...I think this will probably come back.  I mean, after the success of Kicky Blue, it was released as Parrot and then again in the Christmas eye sets, so they know it's a good seller, and I think we will see it come back at some point in some form or other.  Well, we can hope, at least. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  When in doubt, though, I remind myself of the Kitschmas example.  That shit sold for big bucks on ebay and there was so much customer outcry for it that they made it permanent (though I had it when it was first released and never saw the big deal, but that's just me).  I think the Parrot support is as much if not much much more than there was for that.  So, hey, you never know.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 5, 2005)

I have one from lancome its "aqua illusion"  a very pretty blue.  I dont' know if its similar to mac parrot but you might want to check it out.


----------



## MacLover (Jun 5, 2005)

The McRae's in Tupelo, MS still had quite a few left when I called.  I had them send me 2 because my SIL wanted one.    I don't know if they still have any, but it's worth a shot if you really want it that bad.  The girl I talked to said they had like 12 at the time I called.  of course this was like a couple of months ago, so they could have sent them back already.  For those of you who would be interested in calling to see if they still have any the number is (662)680-7200.  I spoke to Elaina who is the Manager.

Good Luck!

I'm sure they will bring this color back in another collection.  It's to popular not to!


----------



## VoteForPedro (Jun 5, 2005)

I bet it'll go for about $50 at least. I hope MAC realizes that people are making big money off these, and bring them back. I didn't notice Parrot until it was a major thing, and it was too late then.


----------



## aquend (Jun 5, 2005)

*Random thought:*

I wonder how pissed people are going to be is MAC relaunches Parrot. I mean folks are paying and arm and a leg for this e/s and some people stocked up like they'd need it for survival.

Seriously, if I paid $60+ for Parrot on Ebay, I'd be hella pissed if MAC relaunched it 6 months later.

Just a random thought that makes me glad I got Parrot in the Jewel Palette.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 6, 2005)

I agree that Parrot is going to come back. And while I looove my Parrot, I would not pay anything over retail for it. 

I remember Kitschmas was going for CRAAAZY amounts for like 1/4 of a tsp! A whole jar would go for almost 100.00$! Even fake ones sprung up on Ebay! I also remember people being pretty mad about paying those inflated prices when it came back out. Don't do it girls! It'll come back! If not, I'm still hoping for a pigment that looks like it.


----------



## user2 (Jun 6, 2005)

It's $14.64 right now....


----------



## Oonie (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_The McRae's in Tupelo, MS still had quite a few left when I called.  I had them send me 2 because my SIL wanted one.    I don't know if they still have any, but it's worth a shot if you really want it that bad.  The girl I talked to said they had like 12 at the time I called.  of course this was like a couple of months ago, so they could have sent them back already.  For those of you who would be interested in calling to see if they still have any the number is (662)680-7200.  I spoke to Elaina who is the Manager.

Good Luck!

I'm sure they will bring this color back in another collection.  It's to popular not to!_

 
I just called and ordered one, they will ship it to me. The person I spoke with said they had a lot.


----------



## user2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Ooooooohhhh! Can you order one for me too? PLEASE!!!!
I'll send you the money right after!!!


----------



## Demosthenes (Jun 6, 2005)

I love Parrot, but I hardly use it.  I'm a little afraid that I may *gasp* use it all up and I'll never be able to find the color again.   So in the meantime I hardly ever touch my original parrot or my backup.


----------



## MrsWaves (Jun 6, 2005)

They have 6 left and shipping is $9 flat. FYI


----------



## JillMarie (Jun 6, 2005)

I got one, too. I was going to get two until I saw the shipping cost. I used my DH's credit card so I didn't want to spend too much on it. But yeah, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## user2 (Jun 6, 2005)

how much is Parrot? $13?


----------



## Oonie (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_how much is Parrot? $13?_

 
I believe it is but I thought I paid $13.50 locally for e/s. *shrugs* It's sad I only look at the receipt to total my purchases for the month/quarter/year.


----------



## JillMarie (Jun 6, 2005)

I could swear my order total was $22.50, which would mean it was $13.50. But it could've been $13.00. My DD distracts me while I'm on the phone so I can't remember exactly. But yeah, it was pretty much regular price.


----------



## Glamourpusskitty (Jun 6, 2005)

can I just say that I love you all! lol, thanks to you ladies and a wonderful US girl I am going to have Parrot eyeshadow.  She ordered one for me

xx


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 6, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
SOLD OUT, you meanies!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 6, 2005)

grrr- I missed out!


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 6, 2005)

Heh, heh. That MAC counter must be wondering why the huge run on MAC Parrot eyeshadow over the past few days 

Wish I could have been a fly on *that* wall!


----------



## MacLover (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow!  I can't believe they still had them.  I went back and looked at my notes from when I ordered it.  It was in February, and I would have thought they would have mailed them back by now.  

So glad some of you that have been wanting Parrot got it.  If I hear of anymore stores that have it, I will let you know.

I would have also loved to have been a fly on the wall! LOL


----------



## MrsWaves (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh they know!  They asked me "so are you on the internet messageboard?" this afternoon when I ordered.  heheh.


----------



## MacLover (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
The McRae's in Tupelo, MS still had quite a few left when I called.  I had them send me 2 because my SIL wanted one.    I don't know if they still have any, but it's worth a shot if you really want it that bad.  The girl I talked to said they had like 12 at the time I called.  of course this was like a couple of months ago, so they could have sent them back already.  For those of you who would be interested in calling to see if they still have any the number is (662)680-7200.  I spoke to Elaina who is the Manager.

Good Luck!

I'm sure they will bring this color back in another collection.  It's to popular not to!

 
I just called and ordered one, they will ship it to me. The person I spoke with said they had a lot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm glad you got one and didn't have to buy it off of ebay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL I should have called and said "expect a rush of calls for Parrot!" LOL


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 6, 2005)

you should ask if they have coco beach


----------



## Oonie (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Oonie* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
The McRae's in Tupelo, MS still had quite a few left when I called.  I had them send me 2 because my SIL wanted one.    I don't know if they still have any, but it's worth a shot if you really want it that bad.  The girl I talked to said they had like 12 at the time I called.  of course this was like a couple of months ago, so they could have sent them back already.  For those of you who would be interested in calling to see if they still have any the number is (662)680-7200.  I spoke to Elaina who is the Manager.

Good Luck!

I'm sure they will bring this color back in another collection.  It's to popular not to!

 
I just called and ordered one, they will ship it to me. The person I spoke with said they had a lot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
I'm glad you got one and didn't have to buy it off of ebay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL I should have called and said "expect a rush of calls for Parrot!" LOL_

 
Thanks for the tip. I may keep them on speed dial,

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsWaves* 
_Oh they know!  They asked me "so are you on the internet messageboard?" this afternoon when I ordered.  heheh._


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 6, 2005)

We should start a thread for hard-to-find items. I know that my local MAC had all the D'Bohemia pigments when they were sold out most places and it would be great to have a place to combine our shopping experience.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 7, 2005)

not a bad idea at all. We can all help each other out... i know my local macys has all sorts of stuff after everyone is sold out too!


----------



## MACForME (Jun 7, 2005)

*Parrot*

its up to 31.00 already, with 5 days left. Insane


----------



## lola336 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi...I just called and they told me they had one left. I paid 22 even for it..soit must be 13$. Im also curious as to how they had one more if other posts said it was sold out...maybe they have some sort of mysterious stash....I would say call anway just to see if they have one somewhere...and thanks for letting me know..i have been DYING for parrot!! Thanks!


----------



## missmac (Jun 7, 2005)

AAARGH! I think I've made over 50 calls today (I'm not kidding) trying to find Parrot...no luck. Count me among the "parrot" searchers...


----------



## Star (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't even like it... I use the other shades in that holiday palette all the time, but not parrot.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 7, 2005)

did you guys all see the price for this?? 4 DAYS left and it's at 31 bucks!!! let's all make a bet on how much it'll go up to. I'm gonna say... $65.


----------



## janeliwy (Jun 7, 2005)

this is insane, u can get a bunch of mac product for that price. i still believe mac is gonna repromote parrot.


----------



## Star (Jun 7, 2005)

it's probably someone from here who'll win it!


----------



## MacLover (Jun 8, 2005)

There is a Parrot that is being sold on ebay already up to $23.50 and it still has 9 days to go!


----------



## Lollie (Jun 8, 2005)

Damn Parrot is such a pretty color! Hopefully they'll re-invent it in a new collection... like freshwater and belle azure.


----------



## Star (Jun 8, 2005)

Look at this one...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=WDVW

The Singapore seller is brand new to eBay, 0 feedback, and states in the listing that "ONLY BIDDERS WITH 100% POSITIVE FEEDBACK AND VERIFIED ADDRESSES WILL BE CONSIDERED" ...


----------



## user2 (Jun 8, 2005)

Very strange...OK some people do have 100% postive feedback but what if I ever had one motherf***in buyer or seller who has his bad day and gives me a negative feedback....?
Funny it that he thinks that Golden Olive is a Pro Pigment! And Frost is NOT discontinued!


----------



## MacLover (Jun 8, 2005)

Does this look like Parrot to you?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=WDVW

They also posted that it is the only one available on ebay!


----------



## eponine (Jun 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacLover* 
_Does this look like Parrot to you?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=WDVW

They also posted that it is the only one available on ebay!_

 
it looks like parrot in bad lighting.


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 8, 2005)

MAC Cosmetics PARROT Eyeshadow NIB *Rare*     

  $49.00 
Jeez, with 3 days to go!!


----------



## roxybc (Jun 10, 2005)

/\ It's back down to $31 for some reason with one day left


----------



## JillMarie (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_/\ It's back down to $31 for some reason with one day left_

 
It looks like someone retracted their bid. I think that may be the reason.


----------



## elan (Jun 10, 2005)

Hmm... I'm debating putting mine up on ebay... so I wonder how high this will go!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 10, 2005)

I put one of mine up about a month ago. I ended up with 3 of them. 1 in the Liza quad, one in the Jewel palette, and one in the pan. I put the one in the pan on ebay. I had no clue it was this wanted. The auction ended at 49$, iirc. I felt so bad I sent her some extra pigment samples with it.


----------



## kimone2004 (Jun 10, 2005)

There are 2 Parrot's on ebay and two Holiday Palette's containing Parrot right now.  Im just as addicted to Ebay as I am MAC.  Sad to say.....


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimone2004* 
_There are 2 Parrot's on ebay and two Holiday Palette's containing Parrot right now.  Im just as addicted to Ebay as I am MAC.  Sad to say....._

 
Hahah, even though I very rarely actually buy anything on ebay, I could spend hours just looking at all the MAC stuff on there.  I don't know what it is; it's such a nice time-consumer when I'm bored.


----------



## Cygnette (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_Hahah, even though I very rarely actually buy anything on ebay, I could spend hours just looking at all the MAC stuff on there.  I don't know what it is; it's such a nice time-consumer when I'm bored._

 
I'm amazed that you can manage that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anytime I'm on a no-buy I have to completely ignore ebay because otherwise I *always* get something. Such good deals on there if you know where to look.

And thankfully I got Parrot at normal price.


----------



## kristabella (Jun 12, 2005)

one auction finished at $49 and another is at $34 with over 5 days to go!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







too bad i love mine. but if i'm ever strapped for cash i know what to do!


----------

